# Shrimp



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

I saw some fresh water shrimps in a local fish shop Awhile ago,

Fell in love with them at first site, they are just so damn interesting.

So i have done a lot of reading up since then of the different species etc., just wondering if i could have a collection of different species them in a 4ft planted community tank.

I see them fairly often in shops but they are always sold as "fresh water shrimp" not sure which they are im guessing amano shrimps?

Anyone know where to buy different species? how do shrimps keep in transport, is buying them online a bad idea?

What shrimps do you keep, and do you recommend them? : victory:

(the tank would have non aggressive small fish in, haven't got one yet, buying one in the next few months:blush: just doing my research:2thumb

-cheers ash :no1:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

yep, you can keep lots of different shrimp species in one tank  you just have to be careful not to get some that will cross breed.

There are so many different shrimp, that its hard to say how well they do in transport. But most dwarf shrimp do ship well, cherrys ship very well 

Ebay often has a lot of shrimp for sale. : victory:

I currently have amano shrimp, cherry shrimp, amazon shrimp, tiger shrimp, blue shrimp, vampire shrimp, bamboo shrimp, and some other unidentified dwarf shrimp. :2thumb: I reccomend all of them, except the bamboo shrimp and the vampire shrimp. they need very mature tanks and a strong current, cause they filter the water. 

I dont reccomend any of the Macrobrachium shrimp. They get large and can easily eat fish. 

Good luck with your shrimp


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

cheers esfa, you thinking of keeping Cristal red shrimps to? 

was hoping of getting a bamboo shrimp after my tank had matured, how long would you say until a tank is ready for one?


This seems a good site.
Petshrimp.com -- All about shrimp

Was looking at having 5/10 amano shrimp
5 Cherry/5 Cristal red
5 tiger/bumble bee or other?

Do you think that would be to much?

-thanks


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

double post...


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Stoke Lad said:


> cheers esfa, you thinking of keeping Cristal red shrimps to?
> 
> was hoping of getting a bamboo shrimp after my tank had matured, how long would you say until a tank is ready for one?
> 
> ...


I would love some crystal reds, but i cant get hold of them anywhere 

they are really sensitive and expensive, and i would not suggest them as a beginners shrimp. 

I'd get:
10 amano shrimp
5 cherry shrimp (males + females)
5 bumblebee shrimp (males and females)

I'd say wait at least 6 months before adding the bamboo shrimp. :2thumb:

And yes, petshrimp.com is amazing. :lol2:


----------



## paulchall84 (Jun 12, 2008)

i would say bumble bees before getting any filter feeders an crystal reds come in diffrent grades any price and are q hard to keep and there own tank so that thay dont interbreed with other types 
if you want shrimp i would say have live plants in your tank thay love them to hide in and clean any alge off them
good luck 
[i would say there a must for a good looking tank]
o and you will be watching them for hours at a time


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Are you sure the "fresh water shrimp" you saw weren't just feeder shrimp? I get them as a treat for my turts once in a while, you can tell because they'll be cheap, like 50p for 10 or something.
Amanos are more expensive, a couple of quid each normally in the LFS, same price as Cherries. I keep both and they are great shrimp, very easy to keep, I have them in separate tanks with different fish in each.
A chunk of bogwood and lots of plants give them plenty of hiding places, I find they hang out in the feathery plants where food gets trapped and the fish can't get to it, the Cherries also like the Java Moss wall that I have along the back of their tank.


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the imput guys, you are really helpfull :2thumb:

I think they were about £1.50 each so i doubt there feeder shrimp, but with these retail pet shops you never know.

I think i will buy mine online unless i can find a fish shop that stocks them,

Brought amano's books, love nature aquariums and going to try myself.

Do you use Co2 injection? i don't think i like the idea of my plants needing trimming every 5 seconds :lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

My plants seem to do perfectly well without CO2, but I have to admit I'm toying with the idea of setting up a DIY one as an experiment.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

i used to have high lighting tanks, CO2... all the works

but it was far to much work for me 

so i changed to low lighting and low-light plants, and there is hardly any work, and looks just as good!

growth isnt that slow, either!


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Is esfa banned? :neutral:

wanted to ask him some questions


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Be careful with the dwarf shrimps. I found them climbing up the sealant in the corner of the tank and climbing out obviously them they would dry up and die!!

Marina


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

The first night I had my Amanos one of them jumped clean out of the tank, I found it dead on the shelf the next morning.


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha the sound suicidal, The tank i want dnt come with a cover, so im not sure what im going to do there :hmm:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

My tank is very large but i i have glass condesation doors much like on a viv and then a hood but because of its size i have two hold at the back on either side to allow for an external filter and thats the hole they got out of. I lost all 6.

Marina


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Stoke Lad said:


> Is esfa banned? :neutral:
> 
> wanted to ask him some questions





esfa said:


> If you dont have a cover, just make sure the waterline is 2-3 inches below the rim of the tank, they shouldn't be able to get out  Honestly, I dont see why they'd want to unless the water quality was bad. I kept mine in a tank with no lid for quite a while and they were fine. What other questions did you wanna ask me? lol


:whistling2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Woop woop, im back :lol2:

What questions did you want to ask? ​


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

i had afew but struggling to remember :blush:

what plants have you got? and how come you got banned?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Stoke Lad said:


> i had afew but struggling to remember :blush:
> 
> what plants have you got? and how come you got banned?


i have too many plants to remember :lol2:

I'll take a pic of my tank though, i'll post it up in 10 mins 

I got banned for arguing, even though someone was saying things that i found extremely offensive about my sexuality, and they got off scott-free :whip:


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks,

Well lets hope karma gets them with erectile dysfunction or something. :2thumb:

-ash


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Stoke Lad said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Well lets hope karma gets them with erectile dysfunction or something. :2thumb:
> 
> -ash



:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

im posting the pics now


----------

